# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Propolki z witaminą C

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## KUbo

Tabletki-cukierki nic nie pomagają chyba że sobie wmówimy że mają MEGA MOC  :Smile:

----------

